# Dalpanth - Battalions Of The Khalsa Army



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

_Dalpanth_ - Battalions of the Khalsa Army​ 
Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information. 







_Baba Joginder Singh (right) and Baba Makhan Singh (left), the leaders of Budha Dal and Tarna Dal respectively._​


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

*From the web site http://www.NihangSingh.org*


Shiromani Panth Khalsa Akali Budha Dal 96 Krore, Panjvah Takht


_Baba Surjet Singh (left) and Baba Joginder Singh (right), the two most senior Generals in the Budha Dal, sharing a conversation at Sabo Ki Talwandi, July 2007._​


*INTRODUCTION*


*PHILOSOPHY*


*HISTORY*


*TRADITIONS*


*BATTALIONS*


*MULTIMEDIA*


*CONTEMPORARY NIHANGS*


*INFORMATION*

Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information. 
 




_.:COMING SOON:._


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Tarna Dal Baba Bakala


_The late Baba Kirtan Singh, former Jathedar of Baba Bkala Dal._​
Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information. 













_Father and son, Baba Daya Singh (left) and Baba Avtar Singh (right). The presents leaders of the Baba Bidhi Chand Dal and direct descendants of Baba Bidhi Chand who was a beloved of Sri Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji. _​


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Tarna Dal Baba Sangat Singh


_Baba Mugger Singh - internationally renowned horseman and Jathedar of the Baba Sangat Singh Dal_​



Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Tarna Dal Hariabelan


_Baba Nihal Singh, Jathedar of Harianvela Dal, on horseback leads his army in a military procession. March 2007._​




Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Tarna Dal Guru Nanak Dal​



Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information. 







_Baba Maan Singh, Jathedar of Guru Nanak Dal, on horseback leads his army in a military procession. March 2007._​


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

Tarna Dal Khyala Vale


_Baba Trilok Singh, Jathedar of Khayala Vala Dal and nephew of the late Sant Baba Thakur Singh Ji.
_
 Copyright © 2008-2009 Welcome to www.NihangSingh.org All Rights Reserved.
Click HERE to here for more information. ​


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

faujasingh ji

Thank you for reminding us that not only Hazoori Sahib, but also the Budda Dal and the Tarna Dal are strongholds of Nihang devotion and influence. We are going to need to start threads on both in the Sanatan Sikhism section.

Warm regards


----------

